# Pine Wilt Prevention



## ClimbinArbor (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw a guys flyers today advertising a pine wilt prevention system.... had a pic of about 4 different hoses run into a pine... i think ArborSystems was the name....

as far as i know there IS NO prevention or cure for pine wilt.... am i off base here?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 8, 2008)

The prevention is based on the trunk injection of abemectin. I'm not sure if the target pest is the pinewood nematode itself or the sawyer beetle that carries the nematodes. The process does apparently work, providing up to 3 year protection. However the key is to work with trees that are NOT showing any symptoms. Since the nematode blocks conductive tissue trees that are already infested would have a MUCH lower chance of survival. Check out www.arborsystems.com for more info.


----------

